# hasbean recent orders



## nate922 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My recent order from hasbean consisted of: The Finca Machacamrca, de Licho and Jailbreak.

Arrived promptly, excellent service from HB as usual.

For some reason all three bags are sour tasting. Even after the grind in the Mazzer it didn't smell right. I'm using a Classic.

Thinking it was my equipment, I went out and bought a bag of Costa and it wasn't too bad for beans that were 6 months old. I also got a bag of Monmouth and it tasted wonderful.

Any pointers on what I should adjust would be greatly appreciated


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

nate922 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My recent order from hasbean consisted of: The Finca Machacamrca, de Licho and Jailbreak.
> 
> ...


Ive probably had 50+ bags from Hasbean over the years, Ive enjoyed 80-90% but only had 1 single 'tainted' bag which clearly wasnt as intended. I contacted Steve, returned the bag and he sorted me out with a replacement (which was excellent and proved I had a duff bag) & another free bag!


----------



## nate922 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Gary.

Ordered a couple of bags of my regular Formula-6 and hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow.

Not sure what the situation is, tried pulling a couple of shots of the Jailbreak last night and it was still really sour. Sticking with the Costa today.

If it was happening to one bag I would of thought it's the beans but it's a little sus that it's happening to all three bags.

Cheers.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

nate922 said:


> Thanks Gary.
> 
> Ordered a couple of bags of my regular Formula-6 and hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Do you have a PID / temp control? Maybe try knocking it up to 95 or even 96c. See if that helps. I find some blends (or even single estate high-grow varietals) respond better with differing temps.

if not try reduce dose by 2-3gs.....as you might be under extracting


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Hasbean coffee tastes fine citruss-y - fruity through a chemex far from that experienced in the espresso... interesting that others are finding the same issue ... i thought it was just me!


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Some of the single estates can be buggers to get right. I agree with the temperature diagnosis though. If you don't have a PID, then make sure you're heating your machine up sufficiently before pulling the shot. I usually have my classic going for a good hour before it sees any espresso action!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

carbonkid85 said:


> Some of the single estates can be buggers to get right. I agree with the temperature diagnosis though. If you don't have a PID, then make sure you're heating your machine up sufficiently before pulling the shot. I usually have my classic going for a good hour before it sees any espresso action!


Hasbean roasts light for sure, harder to extract !


----------



## nate922 (Jun 11, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Do you have a PID / temp control? Maybe try knocking it up to 95 or even 96c. See if that helps. I find some blends (or even single estate high-grow varietals) respond better with differing temps.
> 
> if not try reduce dose by 2-3gs.....as you might be under extracting


Hey Gary.

Sorry I've been away.

Unfortunately no PID. Would love to PID the Gaggia one day though.

I've tried reducing the dose and it does help a little. Leaves a wet puck but tastes a little better - thanks.

I'm back to JGC this week and it seems to be ok.

Thanks for everyone's replies.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

nate922 said:


> My recent order from hasbean consisted of: The Finca Machacamrca, de Licho and Jailbreak.
> 
> Arrived promptly, excellent service from HB as usual.
> 
> For some reason all three bags are sour tasting. Even after the grind in the Mazzer it didn't smell right. I'm using a Classic.


It may just be the Hasbean roasts too light for your palate - that sour taste is what other people call 'acidity' and they like it. I try my best to like HasBean beans but normally gravitate back to my higher roast favourites. I also had a Classic which where the thermostat always seem to cut out too early (can't prove it, but that's what it tasted like) - too cool low temperature, as others have suggested, could be a your problem. The thermostat is cheap and easy to replace but I would recommend going the whole hog and fitting a PID control. I don't think you'll regret it.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If I remember rightly, one thing AndyL does is hit the steam switch for 10 seconds, then off, before hitting the brew switch. He's measured the temperature at the brew head and found that 10 seconds got it up to a good temperature and got rid of sourness. It's a kind of modified temperature surfing.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

RoloD said:


> It may just be the Hasbean roasts too light for your palate - that sour taste is what other people call 'acidity' and they like it. I try my best to like HasBean beans but normally gravitate back to my higher roast favourites. I also had a Classic which where the thermostat always seem to cut out too early (can't prove it, but that's what it tasted like) - too cool low temperature, as others have suggested, could be a your problem. The thermostat is cheap and easy to replace but I would recommend going the whole hog and fitting a PID control. I don't think you'll regret it.


Regarding the Sour/acidity confusion : Ive had certain beans from Hasbean which were distinctively *sour* at lower temps 92-94, and the same beans at 95-96 were balanced and high in *acidity*. Even at 97 slight bitterness was only hinted at on the finish. The difference between sour and acidity is quite clear to me.


----------

